# Surf Photography



## Nibbio (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's a video i stumbled upon about a guy who uses his camera in a very original way. 
https://www.cloudy.ec/v/6c775691a6abb
It must be pretty exciting experience so i decided to share it with you guys.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 7, 2014)

how is taking surf photos from inside the wave original?

i just googled "surf photo" and 80% of the resulting images look exactly the same like this: http://www.costanoroeste.com/tl_files/images/home/surf_peter_la_caixa.jpg


----------



## gsgary (Feb 7, 2014)

Nothing unusual about that shot

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shooldvv4 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not sure what you're asking, sorry. This post you referenced is from 2010, and it's not the first post in the B&W Gallery for me. I'm thinking you did something creative with your thread sorting to pull up something that old. I don't remember this photographer, no, but again, not sure what you're asking here or why you posted under Articles of Interest. ??

________________________
zee


----------

